# A Movement Is Afoot...And Passive Complacency Is A Thing Of The Past..Mold The Future or be Molded !



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

*What we have witnessed within the last 24 hours of this Nation is the Full *
*exposure of the Democratic Party and all their supporters efforts to destroy*
*the very foundation this Country was established on....*

*Every aspect of the Democrats plan has been laid bare with the actions*
*they've taken against this President and the American Citizens who support *
*his plan. From Chuck Schumer's blatant refusal to support anything that*
*our President is associated with even if it benefits the Country 1000 %....to*
*Peter Fonda's outright calling for the rape/torture of our Presidents 11 year old son....This has gone well beyond " Far Enough "...It's time for the AMERICAN Public to band together and resist the daily Criminal Actions of the Democratic Party and THEIR supporters....*

*No More.....It's Time for Action...*

*I Support FREEDOM !!!!*







*




*















*Peter Fonda is a Piece of SHIT !*

*He needs to " Pay " for the Threats he's made !*


*Chuck Schumer is a Shit pile also.......*

*http://thehill.com/homenews/senate/393069-schumer-rejects-gop-proposal-to-address-border-crisis*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

Peter Fonda must be coming off quite a bender.
His dad was the only talent in that family.
His kids are both wastes of skin.


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

*Each new day further exposes the Democrats rabid anger over losing an Election they*
*Purposely Rigged. *

*That's VERY Sad !*


----------

